

Node.js/Ember.js/Parse.com Website Jumpstart  - bwship
https://github.com/bwship/neptunejs

======
clauer
With our start-up, the right priority for development was simultaneous mobile
and web development. This stack has proven to be the right answer for us. The
Parse iOS and Javascript jumpstarted our client developers, ember.js gives us
a wickedly responsive web app, and node.js allows us to late bind many of our
architecture decisions by optionally hosting core JS on the server or browser.
We're happy with the trade-offs that led us to choose this stack.

